# Sink Water Heater Autosleeper Legend 1988



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
on my autosleeper legend 1988 i have a vaillant oversink water heater which provides hot water for shower as well. i am looking to replace this can you still get the vaillant model or does anyone know a replacement model that will fit
cheers
alec


----------

